# A Little Political Humor...



## Bygracealone (Feb 7, 2008)

A friend of mine sent this to me and I thought I'd pass it on.

Dear Friends, 

Last night I had the strangest dream. It was so real, so life-like and so vivid I woke up in a cold sweat. 

Let me describe it to you briefly... 

1. Hillary wins the Democratic Party nomination for President of the United States 

2. Naturally, she wants to choose as her running mate someone with a lot of knowledge and experience in government and foreign affairs, someone who is a seasoned campaigner who could bring a lot of strength to the ticket. Who better than Bill, her husband?!!! 

3. Hill and Bill go on to win the election in November and the Democrats maintain control of the House and the Senate. 

4. Hillary is sworn in as President on January 20, 2009. The next day, after all the inauguration parties are over, she calls a press conference to make an announcement: she is resigning as President!!! Bill, as the Vice President, immediately becomes President!!! This is all perfectly legal under the 22nd Amendment to the Constitution, for it states that no person "may be elected as president more than twice". Bill is not being elected for a third term but is merely serving out the remainder of Hillary's term --- all 4 years of it. 

5. But wait! There's more! The following day Bill calls a press conference to make an announcement. He has chosen someone to fill the now vacant Vice President Position. Guess who he picks? Why, Hillary, of course!!! 

Now you stay awake and let me get some sleep !!!!!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me and I thought I'd pass it on.
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> ...



Actually, my wife and I discussed this very scenario 6 years ago. But I never lost sleep over it (mainly because I've been known to sleep even in a war zone with active shelling), although I should have.

 (only because I can't find the beating my head against the wall smiley!)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 7, 2008)

But in no case can a president serve more than 10 years, as I understand it.

As for MrsPrezClinton, might as well get used to the idea, starting today...

(it gives me no pleasure to say)


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> But in no case can a president serve more than 10 years, as I understand it.
> 
> As for MrsPrezClinton, might as well get used to the idea, starting today...
> 
> (it gives me no pleasure to say)




It's convoluted and not quite clear. The 22nd amendment gives grounds for such a nightmare. Under that, no person can be *elected* more than twice, and if he were vice president, he can still be elected twice if he became president (by removal of the previous president) in the last two years of of his predecessor's term. (That's where the 10 year max rule comes from).

Here's the language from the 22nd amendment:




> Section 1. No person shall be elected to the office of the President more than twice, and no person who has held the office of President, or acted as President, for more than two years of a term to which some other person was elected President shall be elected to the office of the President more than once. But this Article shall not apply to any person holding the office of President when this Article was proposed by the Congress, and shall not prevent any person who may be holding the office of President, or acting as President, during the term within which this Article becomes operative from holding the office of President or acting as President during the remainder of such term.



In other words, Mr. Clinton could be elected *vice president* any number of times and ascend to the presidency any number of times, as long as he didn't stand for election.

BUT, we still have an out. The 12th amendment states that "no person constitutionally ineligible to the office of President shall be eligible to that of Vice-President of the United States." 

Although the 12th amendment was basically talking about citizenship and age requirements, I think there is a strong argument that this amendment means that ole Bill can't run for vice president either. The reason it is not a slam dunk is because the 22nd's restriction is on the word "elected". A clever lawyer (who would that be?) could argue that Bill was constitutionally eligible to be president, so long as he wasn't elected president.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > But in no case can a president serve more than 10 years, as I understand it.
> ...



I love these political "jokes".


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 7, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Contra_Mundum said:
> ...



This "JOKE" is starting to scare me!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 7, 2008)

Some call it a dream. I call it a nightmare.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that even the Vice-president is limited to 2 terms too? But even if Mr. Clinton should be elected Vice-President, I don't think he could assume the Presidency. I think, constitutionally, it would have to skip him since he is inelligible for President, and it would go to the House Speaker, which is even scarier!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I thought I read somewhere that even the Vice-president is limited to 2 terms too? But even if Mr. Clinton should be elected Vice-President, I don't think he could assume the Presidency. I think, constitutionally, it would have to skip him since he is inelligible for President, and it would go to the House Speaker, which is even scarier!



Not expressly in the Constitution. But the scenario would create a "Constitutional Crisis".


----------



## Grymir (Feb 8, 2008)

Start praying for their souls. With man it is impossible, but with God it's possible. I one told someone Jesus loves you, but everyone else thinks your a jerk (PB version of the word i really used.). But a year latter, he came to me and asked about a good church to join. If God can get ahold of him, Hillary is a cakewalk for God.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 8, 2008)

When I shared this political "humor" with my attorney son, he quipped: "Dad, don't you know that the constitution is a living document? It means whatever liberal judges say it means. What difference does it make what the 22nd Amendment originally meant?"


----------



## govols (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bill pulls another Vince Foster on Hillary and becomes the president that way.


----------



## Bygracealone (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 8, 2008)

govols said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bill pulls another Vince Foster on Hillary and becomes the president that way.


 
Now THAT's disgusting!


----------



## govols (Feb 8, 2008)

turmeric said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bill pulls another Vince Foster on Hillary and becomes the president that way.
> ...



It is but the hearts of men are wicked.


----------



## Authorised (Feb 8, 2008)

govols said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bill pulls another Vince Foster on Hillary and becomes the president that way.



I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was nothing to that silly conspiracy theory.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 8, 2008)

McCain will win so don't worry about Hillary, worry about McCain.

I'm hoping that by 2016 the the likes of David Petreaus and Bobby Jidal make their way into the ballot box.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 8, 2008)

Authorised said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bill pulls another Vince Foster on Hillary and becomes the president that way.
> ...



There is certainly more truth to it then most will admit


----------



## Stephen (Feb 8, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> McCain will win so don't worry about Hillary, worry about McCain.
> 
> I'm hoping that by 2016 the the likes of David Petreaus and Bobby Jidal make their way into the ballot box.


----------

